# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  أحيي قلبك بسماع القرآن قصار السور للشيخ عبد الباسط عبد الصمد روعة

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

أحيي قلبك بسماع القرآن قصار السور للشيخ عبد الباسط عبد الصمد روعة روعة         
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      المرجو نشر الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## narosse27

الحمد لله الذى تواضع كل شيء لعظمته، الحمد لله الذي استسلم كل شيء لقدرته، الحمد لله الذي ذل كل شيء لعزته، الحمد لله الذي خضع كل شيء لملكه

----------


## EZEL

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

----------


## AHMED HAMLAL

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يارب

----------


## samba316

بارك الله فيك

----------

